
If everyone ate beans instead of beef - tejohnso
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2017/08/if-everyone-ate-beans-instead-of-beef/535536/
======
fred_is_fred
If you think the populist rural tide that gave us Trump is bad now, imagine
what happens if the beef industry in the US collapses. Yes I know this article
is mainly to highlight the differences, but I am seriously concerned about the
rise of self-driving trucks and plant based "meats" and the damage they will
do to communities. The parts of the country hit by this still get to vote.

~~~
Fjolsvith
They probably ought to take the guns away before they take the meat.

------
jiveturkey
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXHkFZ-
nG4Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXHkFZ-nG4Y)

------
SketchySeaBeast
So instead of us feeding the beans to the cows we eat them directly - the
extra step makes it inefficient. That makes sense. Unfortunately beans don't
occupy the same place in a meal, so the easiest solution seems to be to just
not eat beef nor the beans, but then we need a substitute food.

This seems to be neat math more than practical solution.

~~~
chickenpotpie
Isn't that the whole point of Beyond and Impossible? Make vegetables have the
same place in the meal as the meat they replace?

~~~
SketchySeaBeast
It is - hopefully those turn out to be actually healthy and sustainable
options. Having had a beyond meat burger, I was totally happy with the
experience. Unfortunately, I don't think it'll follow through for most other
forms of beef, and I have some concerns in regards to its heavily processed
nature.

------
spurdoman77
What about methane emissions?

~~~
RandomBacon
Ours, or the cows?

~~~
scohesc
Yes

